# Cuzco, Peru



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Cusco is a city in southeastern Peru, near the Urubamba Valley (Sacred Valley) of the Andes mountain range. It is the capital of the Cusco Region as well as the Cusco Province. The city has a population of about 300,000, triple the population it contained just 20 years ago. The altitude of the city, located on the eastern end of the Knot of Cusco, is around 3,500 m (11,500 feet). The historic capital of the sun-worshiping Inca empire,*








































































































































*The red and white is the peruvian flag and the rainbow flat was the Incas flag*





































*EL CRISTO BLANCO*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*SUS PAISAJES*























































*Cusco Airport*



















*Thank you for watching  *


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow cool! the buildings remind me of a greek or roman city. very nice.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Puertalian said:


> Wow cool! the buildings remind me of a greek or roman city. very nice.


I'd say more Roman than Greek, but I see where your train of thought is going...

In the picture with the Peruvian and Incan flags, I thought you had accidentally stuck a picture in of Toronto's Church and Wellesly neighbourhood.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

There's no buildings?
In the other hand, it's a beautiful view!


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Very nice! I'm looking forward to going there in four months!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*A M A Z I N G ! ! !

:drool: I love the historic city. Most of Latin America (like Peru) i doing a very good job in promoting its history and preserving its architecture!!!*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you very much for your coments, i'm really apreciate  everybody is welcome in Peru and Cuzco city too.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Wonderful country.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome ! I hope they never build high-rises there , they will totally ruin this beautiful city .


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

it is really the most beautiful city of PERU....it is really a beautiful city.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

opium said:


> Awesome ! I hope they never build high-rises there , they will totally ruin this beautiful city .


*agreed, that would only make the place look western and thats not really good in Cuzco's case. Cuzco is one of the most beautiful cities in the planet. Honestly*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Half Inca's architecture and half spanish, they built churches and buildings over the Incas Palaces.*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Cuzco en la tarde*










*Ya de noche (at nigth)*




























*Buenas noches Cuzco!  *


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

It's my dream to go there one day... no words to describe it...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

very interesting place! amazing.


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

amazing pics from this beautiful city.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

It looks sooo much like a Spanish city!

Really beautiful and not too far away from me, I wouldn't mind of making a tour in Peru/Ecuator some day.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

nice and peacefull city
name shuld be "city where time stopped"


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

THANK YOU.


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

wow! Beautiful!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*URUBAMBA, CUZCO*

*This Pictures belong to J_BLOCK forumer from the Peruvian Forum*

*Urubamba County*, also called "The Sacred valley of the Incas" in the region of Cusco, this is the way to Machu Picchu, is considered to be one of the most beautiful places of the world. Here is the reason


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Beautifull!

I went there when I was 4, I'd like to go again now that I have matured a bit lol


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, what a great natural setting for a city! Looks beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RioCity (Aug 4, 2006)

A beautiful city in a beautiful country...!!
I´m going to Peru in July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

nice pics of cuzco. this city is an architectonic and historic treasure. i like it


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Amazing..I love cities surrounded by mountains.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for your coments.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow so beautiful.
Thanks for these awesome pictures


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## valleyflyfisher (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful setting and equally beautiful city. Nice work alezx_nj.


----------



## Raul_85_0010 (Mar 9, 2007)

:applause: :applause: 

Este es uno de los mejores threads que he visto, ¡¡que preciosa cuzco y que paisajes!! Entre cuzco y el Machu Pichu la región del Cusco deberia ser entera Patrimonio de la humanidad ...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you, Machu Pichu it is nominated to be one of the piece of news 7 marvels of the world.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cuzco is so different from Lima or other peruvian cities, when I was there I felt I was in another country that had stopped in time. The city is made of details, and you have to be aware of them.

PS: Good party too. haha


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Breath taking !! Those night pics of the city look awesome !!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

My godddddddd¡¡¡¡¡ Good pics....wonderful city.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

...and wonderful sorroundings.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*More pictures of the city*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Outside of the city a litle village*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice pictures, I like the one with the little village.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Very very nice... damn Peru is nice!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

haha thanks. You are welcome to come whenever you want.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Cuzco is soooooooooooo beautiful...and Cuzco is just one of the 25 regions (states) that Peru has....oh my God.......Peru is a beautiful nation.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*A childrens festival*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

MARAVILHOSAS FOTOS!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

All great pictures!! Looks like a very nice city and surroundings indeed and if all goes well i will see that for myself in September of this year!!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Just now finding this thread.
Breathtaking city and great pics. Thanks.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

que bonita  charming city center...


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

muchas gracias.

this is where I plan to go this 2009!!!


:horse:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice place! :cheers:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Updating this thread ...

By Chris_ALOR forumer 



Chris_ALOR said:


>





Chris_ALOR said:


>





Chris_ALOR said:


>





Chris_ALOR said:


>


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Any comments?:?:?:?:uh:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

very interesting city, thanks for the photos :cheers:


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, this is one charming city...I like it.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

From this thread kay:



koko cusco said:


> ya que se empezo con mis fotos... aqui una contribucion saludos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^kay:

Cusco at night, from Peruvian forum



koko cusco said:


> dos de internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

A little known part of this city, photo taken in January


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

From peruvian forum, by chunter forumer 

Cusquenian street life, that is a blend of spanish and inca culture.



chunter said:


>


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Some places



chunter said:


>


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> ^^Low season is from January to April due to it rains in Cusco.
> 
> 
> By the other hand, although both Cusco and Cuzco are correct, if you want to get along well with cusquenians, you should write Cusco with 'S'


Hello, I`m Cusquenian forumer and I would like to explain because CuZco is wrong word.

the dictionary of the Royal Academy of the Espanish language, the word cuzco means DOG COARSE.

that`s because the cusquenian people fell sad when somepeople say Cuzco rather than Cusco. It`s like an insulting a wonderfull town, but without any intention. 

I Hope not to be a hard with my words, but are true
I hope you undestand

Pd: I`m sorry if I wrote in english is misspelled, because that i have not yet so much to learn


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think Cusco is a very beautiful and incredible city, and for it i'll contribute this one pic.









Panoramica Cusco by Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : José Orihuela

Church of Compañía de Jesús










Church of La Merced and Plazuela Espinar










Cathedral of Cusco























Chincheros









​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : José Orihuela



Main Square of Cusco (Plaza de Armas de Cusco)












Church of San Blas






















Main Square of Cusco (Plaza de Armas de Cusco)












Chincheros













​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : José Orihuela 


Cathedral of Cusco




















Main Square (Plaza de Armas de Cusco)










Church of La Merced




















​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Main Square (Plaza de Armas de Cusco)





















Qoriqancha Temple





















Fort Saqsayhuaman











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cathedral of Cusco






















Church of Santo Domingo






























​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cathedral of Cusco






















​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Diego Campos Álvarez (May 17, 2020)

Alguien sabe como está la ampliacion de Real plaza?


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : derekrliang 



















Arch of Santa Ana

Photo : alxx.visuals 










​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : alxx.visuals



























​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : alxx.visuals










Cathedral of Cusco



















​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : alxx.visuals



















Cathedral of Cusco










​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

City Hall Palace










Colegio de Ciencias de Cusco 










San Pedro Markey



















Archiepiscopal Palace


















Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Palacio Nazarenas, A Belmond Hotel, luxury hotel










Palacio del Almirante




























Church of San Pedro



















Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Saqsayhuaman's Citadel*

Sacsayhuamán, which can be spelled many different ways (possibly from Quechua language, waman falcon or variable hawk), is a citadel on the northern outskirts of the city of Cusco, Peru, the historic capital of the Inca Empire.

The complex was built by the Inca in the 15th century, particularly under Pachacuti and successors. They built dry stone walls constructed of huge stones. The workers carefully cut the boulders to fit them together tightly without mortar. The site is at an altitude of 3,701 m (12,142 ft).

In 1983, Cusco and Sacsayhuamán together were designated as sites on the UNESCO World Heritage List, for international recognition and protection.
























































Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cristo Blanco










Nazarenas Small Square and Church of San Antonio Abad




























Church of Santa Clara


















Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cuzco


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Church of Santa Catalina










Casa Cabrera, Museo de Arte Precolombino










Barrio de San Blas



















Church of San Francisco


















Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Luxury Hotel Monasterio, A Belmond Hotel and Church of San Antonio Abad



















San Pedro Market




































Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Main Square (Plaza de Armas)



















Limacpampa










Barrio de San Blas










Church of La Merced


















Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Church of La Compañía de Jesús



















Espinar Small Square (Plazoleta Espinar)




































Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : Aracelly Mamani 









Photo : Juan Diego Cervantes 









Photo : Juan Diego Cervantes 








​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : Aracelly Mamani
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : Juan Diego Cervantes 









Photo : Juan Diego Cervantes 









Photo : peru.travel 









Photo : A Vista de Drone ​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

aatre || jrisorto ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cathedral of Cusco and Church of La Compañía de Jesús










Arch of Santa Clara



















Arch of Santa Ana


















Santiago Silva| Mi versión del mundo (@santiagolsv) • Instagram photos and videos


3,519 Followers, 77 Following, 165 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Santiago Silva| Mi versión del mundo (@santiagolsv)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

iamemanuelrocha









thomas_arround_the_world​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : Edson Aragon Gutierrez 









Photo : Flight Mode 



























Photo : A Vista de Drone ​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Photo : Visita Perú 


















Photo : Juan Diego Cervantes 









Photo : Juan Diego Cervantes 









Photo : Juan Diego Cervantes ​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cathedral of Cusco










Pardo Avenue



















Arch of San Andrés










Qoriqancha


















Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Colegio Real de San Bernardo










Church of Santa Ana










Fountain of San Blas










JW Marriott Cusco Hotel



























Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Login • Instagram​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Zach (@zachtesta) • Instagram photos and videos


48K Followers, 2,293 Following, 281 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Zach (@zachtesta)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús










Hospital y Convento de San Juan de Dios










Fuente de San Blas



















Plaza Limacpampa


















Zach (@zachtesta) • Instagram photos and videos


48K Followers, 2,293 Following, 281 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Zach (@zachtesta)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Qoriqancha










Plaza de Armas



















Iglesia de Santo Domingo




















Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Qoriqancha




























Plaza de Armas de Cusco



























Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Qoriqancha










Paccha Pumaqchupan










Plaza de Armas










Iglesia de La Compañía de Jesús


















Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Torre de la Iglesia La Merced




























Iglesia de San Blas










Qoriqancha


















Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Qoriqancha



















Iglesia de La Compañía de Jesús




































Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús










Plaza de Armas




































Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Plaza de Armas










Sacasyhuaman




































Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Parque Orellana










Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús




































Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Iglesia de Andahuaylillas




































Sonesta Hotel Cusco


Sonesta Hotel Cusco, Куско. Отметки "Нравится": 16 247 · Обсуждают: 92 · Посетили: 21 611. Ubicado a unas cuadras de la Plaza de Armas y a 8 minutos del Aeropuerto Velasco Astete, también estamos en...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Calle del Medio










Hospital y Convento de San Juan de Dios










JW Marriott Cusco Hotel



















Parque de la Madre


















Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

JW Marriott Cusco Hotel










Parque de la Madre










Plaza Limacpampa




































Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Saqsayhuaman's Citadel* 























































Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Saqsayhuaman's Citadel* 























































Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Saqsayhuaman's Citadel* 






















































Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

ve_doble || JwMarriottCusco ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates but dont forget to give credits to all photos


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cristo Blanco










Palacio del Arzobispo



















Barrio de San Blas



























Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cusco from Mount Apu Picol










Church of Señor de Huanca, San Salvador



















Cathedral of Cusco










Huaypo










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuente


















Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Main Square




























Qoricancha










Chincheros










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Acueducto Sapantiana









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Calle Resbalosa









Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Sacred Valley









Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Church of Santo Domingo










Church of Santa Ana










Calle del Medio










7 Culebras Street










Main Square


















Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 1,827 Following, 509 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jorge Luis Espinoza Rios (@diffuser_cusco)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuente

Qoricancha


















Fuente

Calle del Medio









Fuente

Church of Santa Ana









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Iglesia de La Compañía









Fuente

Calle 7 Culebras









Fuente

Iglesia de Santa Ana









Fuente

Qoricancha









Fuente

Iglesia de San Blas









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Iglesia de La Merced









Fuente

Hotel Belmond Palacio Nazarenas e Iglesia de San Antonio Abad









Fuente

Iglesia de La Compañía de Jesús









Fuente

Calle del Medio









Fuente

Iglesia de San Cristóbal









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Qoricancha









Fuente

Calle del Medio









Fuente

Acueducto de Saphantiana









Fuente

Iglesia de La Merced









Fuente








​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Chincheros *










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Main Square










Church of Santo Domingo



















Church of La Compañía de Jesús










San Blas










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Church of La Compañia de Jesús










Qoricancha





































Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Temple of Qoricancha and church of Santo Domingo










Cathedral of Cusco










Street of Cusco










Church of La Merced










Main Square










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Main Square










Cathedral of Cusco










Streets of Cusco




























Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cathedral of Cusco









Fuente

Church of La Merced









Fuente










Temple of Qoricancha









Fuente

Church of San Blas









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Church of La Compañía de Jesús










Main Square










La Cicciolina Restaurant










San Blas Quarter











Jose Orihuela FotÃ³grafo​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Museo de Arte Precolombino MAP










Main Square




























Jose Orihuela FotÃ³grafo​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuente

Church of La Merced









Fuente

San Blas Quarter









Fuente

Temple of Qoricancha









Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Main Square




























Church of San Blas










Church of La Compañía de Jesús










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

A unique view of Cusco from the Apu Huanacaure mountain, with La Verónica mountain in the background



















The Sapantiana neighborhood, with its colonial aqueduct










Cusco seen from the upper part of Larapa, in the background the Apu Mama Simona mountain.










Aerial view of the church of La Compañía de Jesús, belonging to the Jesuit order, was built on the land of the conqueror Diego de Almagro, originally part of the Amaru Cancha temple.










Source
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cusco is another level, sunset in the imperial city. Simply wonderful.










For the Quechua people, the empire of Tahuantinsuyo, began here, from the temple of the Sun, or Qoricancha, today, the temple of Santo Domingo, inside that beautifully carved curved wall at the lower end of the photo, was the solar disk , a representation of the sun god himself, "Inti"










Cusco, capital of the Inca Empire.....beautiful city of stone...










Bell tower of the church of San Francisco










Archaeological zone of Patapatayoq










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

San Cristobal neighborhood










Colonial aqueduct of Sapantiana










Plaza de Armas Cusco, Carnes portal, San Francisco de Borja school and San Cristobal church










Of Baroque, Renaissance and Gothic styles, built on the "Kiswar Cancha and Suntur Wasi" temples, the Cathedral Basilica of Cusco is the most important church in Cusco, with the small side chapels of "Jesus, Mary and Joseph", and the Chapel of "Triumph" contains the famous bell "Maria Angola" whose ringing can be heard from miles away.










Moon nights..








​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cusco from the domes of San Francisco, the Apu Ausangate dominates the city.
City of stone and clay, city of syncretism, of sacred Apus and imposing churches.










Cusipata, it was the plaza of joy








Plazoleta Regocijo. 










Triunfo Street or Sunturwasi










Inca Roca Street










Awaqpinta Street










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ca_BjTAgEzf/



__
http://instagr.am/p/CZsyEkyA3om/



__
http://instagr.am/p/Caa5pZ9p-I1/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Another view of the Cusco valley from the Apu Huanacaure mountain in the background the Verónica massif, or Waka Willke











Photo taken from the bell tower of the Church of San Francisco, directly towards the cathedral









​
Although the main square of Cusco was called Huacaypata, or place of tears, Cusipata, it was the square of joy 😃
Regocijo Square.











Inca Roca Street











The pool, the tritons and the church of La Compañía de Jesús in the background, Cusco is magic wherever you look at it!









​Source
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Church of La Compañía de Jesús










Privileged view of Cusco from the bell tower of San Cristobal








® 









Asnoqchu´tun Street










Of Baroque, Renaissance and Gothic styles, built on the "Kiswar Cancha and Suntur Wasi" temples, the Cathedral Basilica of Cusco is the most important church in Cusco, with the small side chapels of "Jesus, Mary and Joseph", and the Chapel of "Triumph" contains the famous bell "Maria Angola" whose ringing can be heard from miles away.










The new attraction of Cusco, the Sapantiana neighborhood, with its colonial aqueduct, its representative waka and its now adorned facade is another place worth visiting, colorful, clean, orderly, an example to follow, to think that years ago it was an almost forgotten area , good for the united neighborhood!!










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cusipata Square and Huacaypata Square. Currently Plaza Regocijo and Plaza Mayor.










San Cristobal neighborhood, Cusco.










Walk at sunset through the streets of San Blas.










#MamaSimona Cusco seen from the upper part of Larapa, you can see part of the Avenida de la Cultura with its gigantic and horrible illuminated signs, in the background the Apu Mama Simona.










Church of Señor de Huanca.










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Santa Teresa Cloister Temple and Convent, Mother Park and Saphy Street.










Church of San Cristóbal, built on the palace of Manco Capac, Colcampata, is undoubtedly one of the icons of the city due to its privileged location in full ascent to the temple of Sacsayhuaman.










Sunset walk through the streets of San Blas.










Monument to Jose Gabriel Tupac Amaru. ®










Colorful sunset with the Apus Pikol, Pachatusan and the Apu Ausangate in the background. ®










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cusco and the sunset looking to the north-west of the city, you can see the Apus Wakawillke (La Verónica) dominating the scene, to the left the Apu Salkantay, to the right Pumahuanca, Capacsaya and part of the Chicón.










Another view of the neighborhood of San Cristóbal, or Colcampata. ®










Walk at sunset through the streets of San Blas.










The new attraction of Cusco, the Sapantiana neighborhood, with its colonial aqueduct, its representative waka and its now ornate façade, is another place worth visiting.










Cusco and the domes of San Sebastián and the Apu Ausangate.










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

The Cathedral and the Church of La Compañía de Jesús









Cusco and the domes of San Sebastián and the Apu Ausangate.









The Temple of Qoricancha or Temple of the Sun









The new attraction in Cusco, the Sapantiana neighborhood, with its colonial aqueduct, its representative waka and its now adorned facade is another place worth visiting, colorful, clean, tidy

















Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

The perfection of the navel city. Qosqo/Cusco, beautiful from where you look at it.









The most important place for the Inkas QoriKancha...now the temple of Santo Domingo.....









Profile of the baroque churches of Cusco, in order from front to back: the church of La Compañía de Jesús, the church of La Merced, the church of Santa Clara and the church of San Pedro









Cusco, growing at the pace of giants, Av. la Cultura, the Kuntur Apuchin monument, to the left part of the Diego Quispe Titto school. ®









Arriving in Cuzco








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

The church of La Compañía de Jesús and the sky of Cusco. ®









Hatun Rumiyoc Street and Inca Roca ®









Choquechaca Street ®









Suecia Street. ®









Cusco from the heights of Apu Senqa ®








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cusco, the Apus of the Vilcabamba and Urubamba mountain ranges, the sunset, the day turns into night and the stars appear. Truly, what a privilege to be born in this unique llacta. ® 









Procuradores Street. ®









The enigmatic stone of the 12 angles. Hatun Rumiyoc Street ®









Chihuampata and Recoleta streets. ®









Calle Marqués, so named because the Marquis Don Diego de Esquivel y Jaraba, or Marquis of Valleumbroso, lived there. ®








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Plaza de armas de Cusco. ® 









Cusco, the Avenida de la Cultura, and to the right the Camino Real avenue.









Inca Roca Street ®









Full moon days in Cusco...® #Auuuuu #Selenofilia #SiguiendoLaLuna









Ruinas Street and wide Santa Catalina. ®








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Plaza de Armas and squares Regocijos and Espinar, the Cathedral, La Compañía and La Merced in full. How beautiful my Cusco is. #DoWhatYouLove ® 









Mariscal Gamarra neighborhood









Inca Roca Street ®









Recoleta Street ®









Wonderful sunset over the historical capital of America, Cusco. #TodosSomosCusco #DoWhatYouLove #TrabajoQueNoEsTrabajo ®








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

White Christ and Cusco
Gift from the Palestinian Arab community for Cusco in 1945. ® 









Church of San Cristóbal. ®









Cusco was a sacred city, all its streets were full of messages and figures that denoted its importance and majesty, such as snakes, or "amarus" in Runasimi, or Quechua, snakes represent the Uku Pacha, the world below, the world of the dead, of wisdom and spirits. Seven Snakes Street. ®









sunrise in the city









Sanctuary of Sr. de Huanca, with the imposing Apu Pachatusan dominating the landscape.








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

San Cristóbal and Cusco. ® 









Cusco, growing at the pace of giants, Av. la Cultura, the Kuntur Apuchin monument, on the left part of the Diego Quispe Titto school. ®









La montaña Apu Ausangate bañado de colores al atardecer. ®









This is how it dawns in my llacta (Cusco), the Kuntur Apuchin receiving the first rays of the sun.









The Inca temple of Qoricancha








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

San Cristóbal neighborhoods and part of the San Blas neighborhood, with Sacsayhuaman and the Moqqo cross and the White Christ dominating the Cusqueño landscape. In the background on the right, al Apu Senqqa ® 









Church and square of San Sebastian. ®









Alabado Street ®









Full moon days in Cusco...®









Mariscal Gamarra neighborhood








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Templo Q'oricancha 









Calle Hatun Rumiyoc









Av. El Sol


















Torre de la iglesia de La Merced








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Towards the Plaza de Armas









The church of San Cristóbal from the Plaza de Armas









The tower of the church of La Merced in the background the church of Belén









Tullumayo Avenue









Ataúd Street








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

The church of La Merced seen from the Plaza de Armas









Choquechaka Street









Almudena Cemetery









The dome of the church of La Compañía de Jesús









Museum of Pre-Columbian Art MAP








Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Plaza de Armas | Main Square

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

The church of Santa Clara on the left and in the background the church of San Pedro

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Limacpampa Square

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Plazuela Espinar and the church of La Merced

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

The church of La Compañía de Jesús in the Plaza de Armas
Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

San Blas Square
San Blas by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Cloister of the church of Santo Domingo
Coricancha by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

La Av. del Sol
Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Machu Picchu 
Machu Picchu by Piero Damiani, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Towards the Plaza de Armas

Cusco street scene by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Courthouse

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

The roofs of the city

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Cathedral of Cusco

Plaza De Armas by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Sacsayhuamán ruins

Sacsayhuamán ruins by Piero Damiani, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Main Square / Plaza de Armas de Cusco

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Church of Compañía de Jesús / Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Machu Picchu

Machu Picchu by Piero Damiani, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

The Santa Clara Arch / El Arco de Santa Clara

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Main Square / Plaza de Armas de Cusco

Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


Cusco by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Machu Picchu

Machu Picchu by Piero Damiani, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cusco street scene by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Cusco streets in San Blas / Calles de Cusco en San Blas

San Blas by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Main Square / Plaza de Armas de Cusco

Cusco street scene by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Ollantaytambo streets / Calles de Ollantaytambo

Ollantaytambo by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Machu Picchu

Machu Picchu by Piero Damiani, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Saqsayhuamán



































Source || Source || Source || Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BrG0QNUFYbc/



https://www.instagram.com/fraraff__la/


----------

